# On the crest of a wave



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

The Irish RNLI Killarney working in the Irish Sea. 20 x 14 Hardboard.







C & C Welcome


----------



## CLunch74 (Mar 10, 2018)

This is so cool i love how dark and stormy the water looks


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

CLunch74 said:


> This is so cool i love how dark and stormy the water looks


Agreed! Great job on this piece 

~ Glenda


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you CLunch74 and Glenda for your kind comments . 
Steve


----------

